# Pup in the fall



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking at buying another pup fall 09. I found a good looking kennel that is looking to have a litter around oct nov. The Sir is a "Camelot" and Chmpoin casttielo"and the dam "chico" "popular lighting storm" I believe.. Im just wondering is "Camelot and Champion" a Bully bloodline? If anyone had some input would love to hear it. thanks


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

it depends on who got ahold of the bredding dogs, most of the time it is but but not always have seen some skinny camelots but then i have seen some big ol red camelots, look at the pictures and judge for yourself is all i can say i guess


----------

